# Looking for nvme ssd for Lenovo Y50-70



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

Currently i am using its stock 1tb hdd+8gb ssd Please suggest best and cheap ssd for my lappy.Windows 10 on my lappy is nightmare it takes fully 4-6 minutes to completly start and taskbar icons to come.I have optimised my pc still the problem a good nvme ssd is only option.Please suggest any size ssd compatible with my laptop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't think it has even m2 sata slot let alone m2 NVMe slot(m2 slot has 2 types:sata & NVMe) especially if it is an old gen model.
do you support M.2 ssd for lenovo y50-70 - Lenovo Community


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think it has even m2 sata slot let alone m2 NVMe slot(m2 slot has 2 types:sata & NVMe) especially if it is an old gen model.
> do you support M.2 ssd for lenovo y50-70 - Lenovo Community



My knowledge of ssd isnt much all i need a fast ssd for my lappy.Please suggest such.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think it has even m2 sata slot let alone m2 NVMe slot(m2 slot has 2 types:sata & NVMe) especially if it is an old gen model.
> do you support M.2 ssd for lenovo y50-70 - Lenovo Community



How is this ssd?
Samsung 860 EVO 250 GB 2.5 Inch SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (MZ-76E250BW) *www.amazon.in/dp/B079DTMNWC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_KlvTDb90JE0BM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

It is the best budget ssd but should have got it in sale few days ago where it was going for as low as Rs.2868.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is the best budget ssd but should have got it in sale few days ago where it was going for as low as Rs.2868.



I will wait for its further price down.
But are you sure its compatible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I will wait for its further price down.
> But are you sure its compatible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any 2.5" sata ssd is compatible with any pc/laptop having sata port except in very rare cases where hardware is very old(say 10 years old or something & even then not in all cases).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I will wait for its further price down.
> But are you sure its compatible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, its perfectly compatible with any 2.5 inch SATA port.
Or You could use a stealth bay if you have a DVD-ROM drive by using this:*www.amazon.in/Storite-Optical-Driv...2KT0MVG5YCD&psc=1&refRID=XZZ8YXDF82KT0MVG5YCD


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, its perfectly compatible with any 2.5 inch SATA port.
> Or You could use a stealth bay if you have a DVD-ROM drive by using this:*www.amazon.in/Storite-Optical-Driv...2KT0MVG5YCD&psc=1&refRID=XZZ8YXDF82KT0MVG5YCD



Sadly no dvd drive on my lappy have to replace hdd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Currently i am using its stock 1tb hdd+8gb ssd Please suggest best and cheap ssd for my lappy.Windows 10 on my lappy is nightmare it takes fully 4-6 minutes to completly start and taskbar icons to come.I have optimised my pc still the problem a good nvme ssd is only option.Please suggest any size ssd compatible with my laptop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to replace HDD with a SSD, put the internal HDD in a caddy to make it ext one. Buy any 2.5" SSD, I'd recommend getting at least 500GB, something cheap will cost 4k, like Kingston A400, or better ones like Crucial MX500 costs 5k. Samsung is usually expensive, MX500 performs similar to it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> You will have to replace HDD with a SSD, put the internal HDD in a caddy to make it ext one. Buy any 2.5" SSD, I'd recommend getting at least 500GB, something cheap will cost 4k, like Kingston A400, or better ones like Crucial MX500 costs 5k. Samsung is usually expensive, MX500 performs similar to it.



Thanks for recommendation i am considering mx500 Which caddy will you suggest any links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thanks for recommendation i am considering mx500 Which caddy will you suggest any links?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ORICO 2.5 USB 3 External Hard Drive Enclosure Casing for 2.5 inch 7mm/9.5mm SATA HDD SSD Support UASP SATA III Max 4TB Tool-Free Design
*www.amazon.in/ORICO-External-Enclo...ZwcZ0wAxXmqWAgV6W_KGZF481HOxkRR4aAlnXEALw_wcB

And I used this to clone my HDD which came with my MSI laptop to my SSD:*www.amazon.in/PiBOX-India-Adapter-...MRJ15M7CFY7&psc=1&refRID=X2AZ4EVQ4MRJ15M7CFY7

Go with Samsung 860 EVO its fast:*www.amazon.in/Samsung-500GB-Intern...236145&sprefix=samsung+860+evo,aps,305&sr=8-1


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> ORICO 2.5 USB 3 External Hard Drive Enclosure Casing for 2.5 inch 7mm/9.5mm SATA HDD SSD Support UASP SATA III Max 4TB Tool-Free Design
> *www.amazon.in/ORICO-External-Enclo...ZwcZ0wAxXmqWAgV6W_KGZF481HOxkRR4aAlnXEALw_wcB
> 
> And I used this to clone my HDD which came with my MSI laptop to my SSD:*www.amazon.in/PiBOX-India-Adapter-...MRJ15M7CFY7&psc=1&refRID=X2AZ4EVQ4MRJ15M7CFY7
> ...



How much time will it take to clone 1 tb hdd? @anupam_pb is 860 evo faster than mx500?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> ORICO 2.5 USB 3 External Hard Drive Enclosure Casing for 2.5 inch 7mm/9.5mm SATA HDD SSD Support UASP SATA III Max 4TB Tool-Free Design
> *www.amazon.in/ORICO-External-Enclo...ZwcZ0wAxXmqWAgV6W_KGZF481HOxkRR4aAlnXEALw_wcB
> 
> And I used this to clone my HDD which came with my MSI laptop to my SSD:*www.amazon.in/PiBOX-India-Adapter-...MRJ15M7CFY7&psc=1&refRID=X2AZ4EVQ4MRJ15M7CFY7
> ...



Also can you tell me which guide you followed? why need for 2nd cable when cable is provided with caddy which cable is which?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> How much time will it take to clone 1 tb hdd? @anupam_pb is 860 evo faster than mx500?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, in benchmarks, but in real world, not observable. For real world comparison, say a fast NVMe like 960 evo loads Photoshop in 20s, top SATA will load it in like 23-24s. 960 evo is much faster than 860, so just imagine how small the difference between MX500 & 860 would be.

You should have bought it during the sales that were present for the past month.

Most caddy have a cable included, so buying a cable separately isn't required. Personally I'd get something with opaque case, just make sure its USB 3.0.

Check benchmarks of this video:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2019)

My friend got kingston A400 480gb ssd for 3100 during this last sale btw.


----------

